# موضوع مخصص لل wiring diagrams ... شارك بما عندك



## العقاب الهرم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتى الافاضل​ 
نظرا لاهمية ال wiring diagrams احببت ان اخصص لها هذا الموضوع حتى يكون لنا بمثابة مرجع يسهل للجميع الوصول اليها و تحميلها بسهولة ولا تبخلوا علينا بما لديكم​ 
بسم الله نبدا​ 
Camry 2007 wiring diagrams​ 
Toyota Land Cruiser 3Rz-Fe // 1Kd-Ftv- Electrical Wiring Diagram​ 
ECS - 1KD​ 
واول الغيث قطرة​


----------



## أحمد المنصور (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا، وبارك لك وفيك.


----------



## بلبل العراق (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله جل جلاله بهدا العمل الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks to you


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة موضوع رائعة
أحييك


----------



## malak200029 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (3 مارس 2010)

*جزاك اللة كل خيرررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## a_man (4 مارس 2010)

*ارجو المساعده*

ابحث عن wiring diagram ل مرسيدس 300sel 1984 
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد المانوالات الخاصه بها من ميكانيكا وكهرباء وما الي ذلك
اذا حد عنده موقع او ملف او برنامج ارجوكم ساعدوني
وجوزيتم الجنه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الجنه قل ءامين


----------



## بلالكو (7 مارس 2010)

اذا ممكن خارطة دايو 2003
متسوبيشي 2003

للسنتر لوك


----------



## usamasorial (2 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك لينا ايها الاخ الفاضل


----------



## saad_srs (5 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليـــــــــكم ياأخي الكريم العقاب إني ابحث عن wiring diagrams لتيوتا لاند كروزر سيريس 100 و105 1hz فارجوا المساعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــده
 وشكـــــــــــــرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (26 يناير 2012)

فليتم تنشيط الموضوع اخوتي فما نقدمه هنا انما في بيتنا فكل ما ندخره هنا في النهاية هو لنا نرجع اليه عند حاجتنا له سواء في عمل وتحتاج لمخطط لإكمال عملك او لربما بحث علمي وتحتاج الى مخطط لدعم بحثك
وبالنسبة لي سأجمع اكبر عدد ممكن من المخططات للمركبات وهي موجودة لدي ولكن تحتاج الى ترتيب وارشفه ومن ثم سأضعها في هذا الموضوع
احترامي وتقديري الى اخي العقاب


----------



## ابو ربحي (26 يناير 2012)

بلالكو قال:


> اذا ممكن خارطة دايو 2003
> متسوبيشي 2003
> 
> للسنتر لوك


 
دايو شو نوعها اخي؟؟؟ 
والمتسوبيشي ايضا ما نوع السيارة؟؟؟
حتى نحضر لك المخطط الصحيح لانه سلك واحد اذا اختلف يفرق معك


----------



## black88star (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوور يديك الف عافية 
عــــــــــــــوافي


----------



## ابو ربحي (29 يناير 2012)

*مجموعة مخططات في غاية الاهمية*

السلام عليكم
اعود اليكم اخوتي بعد ارشفة بعض الملفات كما وعدتكم واضع بين ايديكم عدد من المخططات من تجميعي وما يحتويه المجلد المرفق المخططات التالية:

Toyota_Hiace_2006
*جميع مخططات تويوتا هاي اس 2006 من محرك وABS والوسائد الهوائية وكل ما تحتويه تلك المركبة من الكترونيات .*

Toyota COROLLA 2004--- air conditioning
*المخطط الكهربي لدارة التكييف في تويوتا كرولا 2004*

All Model Toyotas Engine Wiring Diagrams
*كل مخططات محركات التويوتا لاي سيارة تويوتا من 91 حتى 2000 ستجد مخطط المحرك الخاص بها في هذا الملف*

Skoda 2000- EngineDiesel & High Pump
*مخطط لمحرك سكودا 2000 ديزل فيه جميع التوصيلات من كمبيوتر المحرك لكافة الحساسات التي يتعامل بها كمبيوتر المحرك بالإضافة لمخطط دقيق مزود بالقيم والبيانات لمضخة الضغط العالي في محرك السكودا "طرمبة الديزل" الإلكترونية وكيفية فحصها والتعامل مع كافة بياناتها الاسمية والفعلية.*

opel-astra-1997
*مخطط لمحرك اوبل استرا 1997 موضح بالتفصيل وبشكل دقيق مع الوان الأسلاك .*

Heated Rear Window
*مخطط لدارة تسخين الزجاج الخلفي لمركبات دايو نوبيرا2000 وهونداي اكسنت 98-2000*

:3:رابط التحميل رفعته لكم على موقع 4shared :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/D41QU5Bl/Wiring_Diagram-ARABENG.html
:28:حجم الملف : 6ميغا فقط
:28:ثمن التحميل:دعوة صالحة في ظهر غيب بالتوفيق في حياتي وعملي

والمزيد قااااادم ان شاءالله


----------

